# Bi-color or melanistic?



## JJShepherds

Hi, I am wondering if someone can tell me the difference between bi -color and melanistic? Are the terms interchangeable? I call my dog a bi-color, but is he really just a black and tan, with a large blanket? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tc68

Looks like a bicolor to me but you need to post a side shot.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Not a bi-color but a blanket blk/tan


----------



## BigOzzy2018

This is a bi-color


----------



## CometDog

Beautiful rich pigment on his! He does not have bicolor legs/feet though. My vote would also be for blanket back black and tan.


----------



## JJShepherds

Ok thanks for your input! What is a melanistic though? I still feel confused on that point. ? And here's a side shot of Kaiser.


----------



## Katsugsd

My vote is blanket black and tan. He's missing the pencil marks on his toes and no tarheels. the black on him is too far up to be considered bi-color. I believe it has to be below the elbows.
This is my girl from almost a year ago. She's a bicolor. Melanistic is just saying the dog has more dark pigment than the standard coat color calls for (imo). Possibly carries a modifier for black coats. He may carry a creeping tan gene which may explain the fading black on his forarms and "growing" area of tan (if you look carefully in the pic you can see it).

Christine Kemper has a good article on her blog explaining the difference:

Throw the Ball!: SADDLES AND BICOLORS


----------



## Jax08

Melanistic black and tan blanket back.

Melanistic means there is a lot of black. His black extends from his head to his body almost unbroken. There is very little tan on his face, chest and ears.

No, the two terms are not interchangeable. And he is REALLY handsome!


----------



## mmags

Agreed, melanistic B&T. Not a bicolor. For example, my boy is a bi-color, which has black going down the front legs, penciling on the toes, and black "tar-heels" on the hocks of the dog. There is also minimal tan anywhere on the upper body of the dog, just some blond hairs on the underbelly and his butt lol. Either way your dog is beautiful.


----------



## JJShepherds

Wow, thank you all so much. That clears up my questions! And yes, I think he's pretty gorgeous too ? thanks again


----------



## Laurie P

JJShepherds said:


> Hi, I am wondering if someone can tell me the difference between bi -color and melanistic? Are the terms interchangeable? I call my dog a bi-color, but is he really just a black and tan, with a large blanket? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!


He appears to be a blanket black and tan. Bicolor have nearly solid black coats except for the feet.


----------

